# More online trg, simulator shooting coming to RCAF



## The Bread Guy (10 Apr 2014)

This, from the RCAF Info-machine - highlights mine:


> *Maintaining small arms qualifications has always been challenging for the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) due to the limited availability of live fire ranges and trained personnel as well as Canada’s often inclement weather.*
> 
> It was clear that improvements needed to be made in how the training was delivered and to increase the number of personnel who achieve their annual small arms qualification. The RCAF has found a solution in innovative simulation technologies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle (10 Apr 2014)

> Our airmen and airwomen will qualify annually by completing a weapon familiarization portion online and then move on to...



Weapons famil online ?? I'd like to see this... most RCAF people I worked with had a relationship that sat between "uncomfortable" and "terrified" with their personal weapon(s). I don't think this new approach will help that.


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Apr 2014)

Looks like I will have to dust off Duck Hunt and get a head start!


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Apr 2014)

Can it replace the SAT that we have for the Army? Maybe its just Kingston, but everytime we go to use that damn thing its N/S again. Would be nice to see what new technology can deliver for small arms training, vice the 1993 era SAT.


----------



## DAA (10 Apr 2014)

Now that makes me scratch my head.  I know of one AF Wing that has been employing FATS for several years now, like since 08-09.  Classroom training, exactly the same as you would get prior to attending a live range, followed by a FATS session.

Problem was, as soon as you threw FATS into the mix without the live range, attendance suddenly jumped by a huge "X" factor and RTF couldn't meet the demand.

I can't see how they can say this is something new.  More like a spin on, we can save money by eliminating live ranges by recognizing simulator training in lieu of.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Apr 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Can it replace the SAT that we have for the Army? Maybe its just Kingston, but everytime we go to use that damn thing its N/S again. Would be nice to see what new technology can deliver for small arms training, vice the 1993 era SAT.


The article states that the FATS system is undergoing an upgrade and the RCAF is tagging along for cost savings and buying into the program.

14 years in the RCAF and I've fired the C-7 four times.  Training - no required.  SAR - not required.  Instructing - not required. USAF - not required.


----------



## DAA (11 Apr 2014)

Inquiring minds who want to know.......

The previous SATS or FATS, whatever you wish to call it, have been around for sometime.  Most of the current systems are "tethered" (ie; weapon has cabling attached) but some locations are now just upgrading to the BLUEFIRE technology where this is possible.  It's nothing more than cutting the cable and using "BlueTooth" technology or un-tethering, which makes the training slightly more life like.

See for yourself........

http://www.baytoday.ca/content/news/details.asp?c=60692


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2014)

From the article, I google'd the company. Here's a small fact sheet:

http://www.meggitttrainingsystems.com/Portals/6/PDFs/Bluefire_Weapon_Simulators_PUB2.pdf


----------

